# PLEASE HELP



## kelly22 (11/11/15)

So here's a little background ,around 5 months ago a busy from the forum offered me to buy his evic vt for a fairly reasonable price which worked well for me since TC was the latest cape craze ,so I got it only to realise about 2 weeks later tc didn't change my life in any way so I decide to sell to another forum member he takes it hone for like 3 days he uses the mod all fine then calls me up one day in that week to say the mod won't turn on n he wants his money back so being me I refund the cash ,this is around 3 to 4 months ago the mod still doesn't come on ,I am now stuck with a dead evic vt for close on 5 months the original vendors exact words wen I contacted was ,sorry bud I sold the mod to X n u are Y so there's ntn I can do,basically I'm asking if there's anyone that can help me get this mod up nnrunning again so at least I wont lose the money I paid for it 

Sent from my V5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eequinox (11/11/15)

kelly22 said:


> So here's a little background ,around 5 months ago a busy from the forum offered me to buy his evic vt for a fairly reasonable price which worked well for me since TC was the latest cape craze ,so I got it only to realise about 2 weeks later tc didn't change my life in any way so I decide to sell to another forum member he takes it hone for like 3 days he uses the mod all fine then calls me up one day in that week to say the mod won't turn on n he wants his money back so being me I refund the cash ,this is around 3 to 4 months ago the mod still doesn't come on ,I am now stuck with a dead evic vt for close on 5 months the original vendors exact words wen I contacted was ,sorry bud I sold the mod to X n u are Y so there's ntn I can do,basically I'm asking if there's anyone that can help me get this mod up nnrunning again so at least I wont lose the money I paid for it
> 
> Sent from my V5 using Tapatalk


surely a mod is under warranty no matter how many owners it has had as long as it is within the time period maybe someone else can clarify this hopefully some of the more seasoned vapers can advise on who you can see for repairs


----------



## kelly22 (11/11/15)

@equinox I sure hope so bkz I'm a disable person and used my savings n abit of my disability grant to buy this mod and now its just laying dead in its box almost a thousand rand down the drain

Sent from my V5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eequinox (11/11/15)

kelly22 said:


> @equinox I sure hope so bkz I'm a disable person and used my savings n abit of my disability grant to buy this mod and now its just laying dead in its box almost a thousand rand down the drain
> 
> Sent from my V5 using Tapatalk


now that is a bummer does that mod come with its own battery ?


----------



## kelly22 (11/11/15)

Its an evic vt the battery is built in 

Sent from my V5 using Tapatalk


----------



## shabbar (14/11/15)

why did you refund the person @kelly22 ? I'm asking this because you gave them a working mod ? unless you knew there was something wrong with it to begin with , because I for one wouldn't have refunded as the mod was working when the buyer took ownership . 

that's my 2c


----------



## kelly22 (18/11/15)

@shabbar I gave the guy a perfectly working mod and jus to avoid ca confrontation n the guy was threatening me with this n that

Sent from my V5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eequinox (18/11/15)

shabbar said:


> why did you refund the person @kelly22 ? I'm asking this because you gave them a working mod ? unless you knew there was something wrong with it to begin with , because I for one wouldn't have refunded as the mod was working when the buyer took ownership .
> 
> that's my 2c


I have met @kelly22 and can understand why he gave the money back he is just that kind of guy i am not very impressed with the vendor as the vendor could have handled the situation differently but that a different story 

I was so peeved about this whole thing that me and a buddy picked @kelly22 up so that he could take this mod in for repairs and hopefully it can be sorted without too much of an expense and must say we had a pretty cool day out and i love DDD and you are one cool dude keep us updated on the situation of that mod

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

